# Identification Partner brush cutter



## DennisCA (Jun 24, 2022)

Not sure if Partner sold many brush cutters abroad or not, but figured it's worth asking:






Anyone recognize this brush cutter model? It has got a certain old style look to it IMO. But there's not a lot of info on Partner brush cutters out there, mostly modern ones which are consumer grade stuff. But I know that they made brush cutters as far back as the late 50s and their earlier stuff where considered durable as hell.

I'll go look at it in person over the weekend perhaps and I should at least be able to get the part number, but worth a shot posting here for some possible extra info.


----------



## cscltd (Jun 29, 2022)

It looks like a koritz (old echo)


----------



## DennisCA (Jun 30, 2022)

I found out it was an old japanese model (Kioritz). But seller wanted too much for it, too bad. I am looking at a Stihl FS106 today, which is a rare model since i can't find a lot of info about it. Not sure where it's made either, looks like an 80s model.


----------



## ray benson (Jun 30, 2022)

DennisCA said:


> I found out it was an old japanese model (Kioritz). But seller wanted too much for it, too bad. I am looking at a Stihl FS106 today, which is a rare model since i can't find a lot of info about it. Not sure where it's made either, looks like an 80s model.


FS106 production years 1990-1994


----------

